# Ford 720 loader?



## 7.3powerstroke (Mar 28, 2020)

can anyone tell me if this is a 720 loader, and would it work on a 640? https://m.facebook.com/marketplace/item/213336673056704/?ref=browse_tab&search_query=Front loader&tracking={"qid":"6815913962903860013","mf_story_key":"2772430666174469","commerce_rank_obj":"{\"target_id\":2772430666174469,\"target_type\":0,\"primary_position\":-1,\"ranking_signature\":0,\"commerce_channel\":503,\"value\":0,\"upsell_type\":null}"}
I dont know if you will be able to view the post. Also i feel the asking price is high.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

The Ford 720 loader was made for pre-65 Ford tractors and will fit on your tractor. BUT you will need positive identification that it is a 720. The next generation loader was the 730, which was made for post-65 tractors (wider tractor).


----------

